# Quick question regarding discoloration!



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey guys, I've come out of the shadows once more to ask a question regarding a few leaves.

Soil is pro mix with apparently 9 months worth of nutes in it. I've never used this particular stuff before, I usually go with regular potting soil with no problems. I've added a bunch of worm castings mixed in with the promix also.
I've added a few doses of seaplex with humic acid so far a few times.
Humidity ... either too high or too low, I've had a space heater with the ladies quite often. I'm assuming the heater is messing with the humidity levels. I really do need a guage for temp and humidity!
Ph should be fine, I've been making sure it's within range when watering. Water is spring water from the store.
I believe I've overwatered once and also didn't water when I should have and I noticed burning when I didn't water. 
New growth seems fine, just some old fan leaves are doing this:











What do you guys think? Are the nutrients in the promix not giving the ladies everything they need? Is the humidity probably too high/low and locking out something? Help a brother out please!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome back!  Here is a link to a deficiency chart... others will be by,  i suck at deficiencues.... take a look here:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54233


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah I saw that, I'm having a hard time figuring out which deficiency might be mine haha. Thanks!
From the chart, it kinda looks like iron def. Hmm..


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2016)

Is it just a few of the leaves, can we see a pic of the whole plant with the new growth please?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 31, 2016)

Umm what promix has 9 months worth of food in it?
You PH the water right?

Looks like start of hunger to me.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 31, 2016)

Promix from walmart. Probably synthetic food (hope not). Also says has myco's added.
Yes I ph water.
Thxs for looking.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 1, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Is it just a few of the leaves, can we see a pic of the whole plant with the new growth please?


Yup, no problem. They definately aren't in PERFECT condition, I know something's up...











Perhaps I just need a good veg fert?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 1, 2016)

I would bet very good money that you have a magnesium deficiency coming on strong. Your setup sounds like its organic as opposed to synthetic but I don't know what is in the promix. If you are mostly organic then you need to add some epsom salt and/or dolomite lime and you also need to get some more beneficial microbes in the medium.

You have to be super careful using medium that has "prepackaged" nutes in it as you don't know (unless it is very specifically stated what is in it) if you have fully organic or synthetic elements. Some synthetic elements can work just fine with microbe based growing but not all.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you Hushpuppy.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> I would bet very good money that you have a magnesium deficiency coming on strong. Your setup sounds like its organic as opposed to synthetic but I don't know what is in the promix. If you are mostly organic then you need to add some epsom salt and/or dolomite lime and you also need to get some more beneficial microbes in the medium.
> 
> You have to be super careful using medium that has "prepackaged" nutes in it as you don't know (unless it is very specifically stated what is in it) if you have fully organic or synthetic elements. Some synthetic elements can work just fine with microbe based growing but not all.


 


I think it's Magnesium too......... One teaspoon of Epsom per 5 gallons of water should help them out........ But not knowing what's in the soil could be fooling us into thinking it is Mag deficiency .


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?q=mag...hUL3mMKHWl3CJoQ_AUIBygC#imgrc=8-OGE2iR2ujGiM:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I'll pick up some dolomite lime or epsom salts. But wouldnt a good veg fert contain magnesium that can fix my problem too? Or since the promix already has nutrients in it, it would just be best to get the magnesium supplement only?

I've been bubbling this spring water 24/7, is there a chance the bubbling removes some of the elements required? In the past I've always used tap water but this time around I've been using 100% bottled spring water in gallon jugs.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2016)

That is a good point about mag in your water, maybe have it tested. I use tap water all the time but have two filters on it.  Tell me what promix it is and we can look it up. A light dose of Epson salts wont hurt a thing, good idea. Our native soils are all deplete in mag.. And ours is very high ph so lime isn't needed...but I digress, lets find out what is in your promix.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 1, 2016)

Whatever is in this!
I've been thinking it probably couldnt hurt to foliar spray with some of the seaweed extract I have + fullvic acid. I've heard it's a great combo.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2016)

Well, without looking any further, it has "water saving"...Not good for pot. We need a total dry period and those granules don't allow that to happen correctly. It also "feeds" for 9 months.. I wonder what it is feeding. I vote to not use this soil again.  It doesn't say what the ingredients are.   If your going to buy soil get fox farm ocean forest.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 1, 2016)

I had a bad feeling about this stuff 2 weeks in.. What I'm thinking I'll do is transplant into bigger containers but with perhaps as you said FFOF or even just plain promix (I've used plain promix before with 0 issues).


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 1, 2016)

http://www.promixfindgrowtopia.com/product/detail/pro-mix-ultimate-potting-mix


Says it has lots of coco in it........ explains the magnesium issue......... you need Epsom added to you water every time.......... I'm not sure about it saying it feeds for nine months....... that could be bad for MJ.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2016)

You know your plants when you have "that bad feeling".. We need to listen to that more.. good for your for hearing it.. onward and upward and get them out of that.

G13, what I meant was it didn't tell us what kind of "controlled release fertilizer" they used...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 1, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> http://www.promixfindgrowtopia.com/product/detail/pro-mix-ultimate-potting-mix
> 
> 
> Says it has lots of coco in it........ explains the magnesium issue......... you need Epsom added to you water every time.......... I'm not sure about it saying it feeds for nine months....... that could be bad for MJ.


Omg thanks! I never knew that! Eeessh my poor ladies .

Heres some updated pics... First pic, she's not really THAT light green, bit darker in real life.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2016)

They will be fine in new digs.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok, I'll get epsom salt for now. I'll give em a little longer to fill out their current containers before I transplant into perhaps a large recycling container with some quality soil. Or, maybe I can transplant any time now. They have been in these containers for about a month now.
Thanks for the help everyone .


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2016)

sooner the better.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Promix is good soil....... and the potting soil you got is great for house plants....... don't be afraid to use promix...... just a different one.


never use a soil for growing MJ when it says ......&#8226;_*Controlled release fertilizer*_ on the list of ingredients.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 1, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> Promix is good soil....... and the potting soil you got is great for house plants....... don't be afraid to use promix...... just a different one.
> 
> 
> never use a soil for growing MJ when it says ......&#8226;_*Controlled release fertilizer*_ on the list of ingredients.


Thanks!

I'm leaning towards getting a few bags of FFOF. I'm assuming that stuff has nutrients already in it and will support a plant for about a month before needing anything? Just need to know if I need veg nutes/cal-mag, etc while I'm already at the store. I plan to veg for probably 2-3 more weeks after transplant. I've been out of the whole growing scene for too long it seems :joint4:
.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2016)

FFOF has nutes for 6 weeks. then i  top dress with  bat guano.. for flowering.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 2, 2016)

You hit them with the Epsom salt and you will be amazed at the difference you will see. The leaves will flatten out and the plant will get more evenly green, but it will take about 7-10 days to see the full change, about 3-4 days to see it begin to change.  Good luck, you are in good hands for doing organic growing


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 5, 2016)

Just some pics. The smaller girl hasn't really done much, she's really holding me back at this point . Not even worth taking pics of imo.

All the new growth on the big lady is totally green and healthy! The deficiency hasn't progressed at all it seems. I think this girl is ready to flower!

First pic: I transplanted the smallest plant (which I'm not sure I should have) and she left some root marks on the bucket, kinda cool to look at!
The transplant was a disaster. She didn't have a large enough root ball to hold the pro mix together and it all fell apart on me and it was like I was holding a dead octopus. No roots were ripped in the process and she is still alive in a larger container with no time release ferts or any of that. I'm wonder if the small holes in the bottom of this bucket are in fact too small and don't allow enough oxygen to the root zone and might be the reason she paled in comparison to the other plant? Either that or genetics or both factors. Bleh.

Second pic: I'm going to keep her in the current container... She seems fairly happy in it and I would love to flower her any day now.

Third pic: All the stuff I'm using now. I know the pure blend pro isn't 100% organic but I've heard it definitely doesn't hurt things. The Advanced Nutrients Mother Earth Super Tea is about 3 years old. Hoping it will be viable in the flowering stage. Stuff smells just as it did back when I first opened it. I got a bottle of b-vitamins, some Earth Juice Ph Down (top water, bottled water Ph always high), some humic acid, seaplex (awsome!),  potassium silicate, carbohydrate product, and a container of microbial stuff, and of course my trusty Ph testing drop kit. Invaluable!

Thanks for all the help everyone! I just needed to shake off all this dust from my head it's been so long since I last grew. I think I'm starting to get back into the groove of things.

Guy at the hydro store also gave me some synth nutes, grow, veg, cal-mag, all sample sizes. I'm thinking about giving them to my smallest plant just to see the difference between mostly organic and completely synthetic. 

View attachment GEDC2202.jpg


View attachment GEDC2232.jpg


View attachment GEDC2278.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2016)

Those roots are pretty and white. Green mojo to yas.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 6, 2016)

Give that plant in the pic above a double shot of that calmag and watch what happens


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's replies and help! 

Turns out in promix you need to water with ph of something like 5.8 - 6.0 when you have no microbial activity. Ive been ph'ing to 6.5. I've also learned that cold temperatures can cause potassium to become unavailable to plants. Something of which I think I was experiencing... 

This would probably be better suited for a grow journal, but ... meh.

So here's the situation: One plant seems to have completely stalled. I gave her some test packets of synthetic nutes just to test it out. She seemed pretty ok, not the greatest when I was giving it to her (only 2 waterings). I decided to switch to my more organic stuff instead (aka pure blend pro, humic acid, seaplex). Ever since then the entire plant is a shade of light green and growth has stopped. 

The other I decided to train her main branches down so branches could start growing off those, everything was going along smooth for about a day or two. Then she starts exhibiting major slowed growth. Everything seemed to have stopped. I figured, you know what? Perhaps all this extra growth caused her roots to grow like crazy and she doesn't have enough space! Check it out, root bound? In my mind, I think so... 











Now, my dillema of sorts... I put a layer of normal potting soil on the bottom 1/3 of her new recycling bin container and used up the rest of my pro mix (bought new bag, nutrition-less) for the other 2/3. Now, if I water with ph of 5.5-6.0 for the pro mix I'm assuming it wont mess up the ph of the soil underneath...and also the pro mix is going to need nutes and I have to water it all without adding too many nutes to the soil underneath.... I've been searching for some compost and also researching making some worm tea. Hopefully adding some biological activity will help smooth things over!

Growing never used to be this complicated... what happened? LOL :confused2:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm thinking I'll water with ph of 6.0 for both the soil on the bottom and pro mix on the top with very slight fert every other watering or something along those lines. Will also top dress with some worm castings. Cant find compost ANYWHERE during the winter!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 21, 2016)

Things are looking much better. I believe what I was experiencing was potassium deficiency. At least it was only in the early stages. Kind of hard to let a deficiency go untreated for long in any medium. The grower must take action. Transplanted the big girl and she's really exploding now and with lush green leaves! She has about 20 bud sites getting direct light. She will be an absolute monster in flower! Didn't know indica's were such root hogs .
She's growing in... I'd like to say, 30-40 liter container. That 5 gallon pot was simply not enough to support all this growth. Lesson learned.


Hushpuppy said:


> Some synthetic elements can work just fine with microbe based growing but not all.


A quality bagged soil I absolutely love and will never turn my back on again is Shultz Potting Soil Plus. I'm never an advocate for any company/corporation but this stuff truly results in healthy plants. Once the roots start sucking on this stuff they get everything they want in the correct ratios it seems. Synthetic nutes but you will not have 1 deficiency or an unhappy plant unless you are stressing them out to the extreme with temps or something. I used this stuff back in the day before I even thought about Ph'ing my water and the plants grew fantastically.
 But this Pro Mix with nutes... not sure if they have it right, at least for the Mj scene and I highly doubt they are catering this particular stuff to the mj scene. Shultz on the other hand... they seem to have this soil catered to perfection for mj.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 25, 2016)

Update! 

Lady is looking killer! Check her out after the new transplant! 

View attachment GEDC2517.jpg


----------

